# HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*Statewide Pheasant Numbers Up from Last Year,* *Similar to 2003*

Based on roadside brood count information gathered during late July and August, the 2005 pre-hunt pheasant population is up 20 percent from last year, and is just slightly below the record year of 2003, according to Stan Kohn, upland game bird biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Brood observations statewide were up 3 percent from last year, and average brood size was up 20 percent. "The number of pheasants observed is much improved over the average of the last five years," Kohn said, "It closely resembles what we saw in 2003, and we all remember that was a very good year as nearly 600,000 roosters were harvested."

Wet weather from late April to early July didn't appear to cause much chick mortality, Kohn said. "For the most part it doesn't look like the wet weather pattern, even during the peak of the hatch in mid June, greatly affected nesting hens, hatching eggs or caused major problems for broods," Kohn added. "And with the much improved habitat conditions that occurred during the summer, survival of broods was probably very good."

Habitat is critical to sustaining the pheasant population, Kohn mentioned, and nothing has done more to enhance their survival than the U.S. Department of Agriculture's Conservation Reserve Program. "CRP has provided a significant habitat base, and has long been known as the nation's most successful conservation program." Kohn said. "We are entering a critical time, with 1.7 million of the state's 3.4 million CRP acres set to expire in 2007. If we want to maintain our wildlife populations at present levels, we need to preserve those acres."

The survey indicated pheasant numbers were up, or at least comparable to last year, in all regions of the state. The southwest portion of the state showed the biggest increase (65 percent) in birds per mile over last year, while northwestern (up 53 percent) and south central (up 7-10 percent) areas also showed an increase. The southeast region was good for pheasants in 2004, and data suggests it should be another good year as numbers didn't change from last year.

Kohn predicts the area south of Interstate 94 will provide hunters with the best opportunities this year. "The southwest and southeast areas of the state are going to be very strong this fall," he added. "The central and west central regions will also produce good numbers, and the northwest corner should be better than last year."

The 2005 season opens Oct. 8 and continues through Jan. 8, 2006. Limits are three roosters daily and 12 in possession. Hunting hours are one-half hour before sunrise to sunset each day. Hunters should refer to the North Dakota 2005-06 Small Game Guide for regulations.

Hunters are reminded that Private Land Open To Sportsmen acreage and state wildlife management areas are open to hunting by resident hunters only from Oct. 8-14. Nonresidents, however, can still hunt those days on other state owned and federal lands, or private land.

   COLOR ME STOKED!!!


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Also with all the corn and sunflowers, there is so much cover in the Middle east, southeastern part of the state. I see more sunflower and corn crops this year than last. And this year the crops are so thick, holding alot of birds. We walked all of our prime grouse tree rows and crp, and we couldnt find a single bird...not ONE. We walked all day, no success. I think those sunnies are the hot spot, but even with permission to get in, its impossible to walk. The flowers are so tall you cant see over them. And the corn is 7' tall. So I dont see many birds being harvested until the sunnies are down, and the 2006 season should be very good. That being the winter is pleasant and hatching is successful.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I kicked up over 10 Roosters while Grouse hunting on Saturday, problem is I only kicked up 2 grouse......... :******: !!

Looks to be a good year, I am counting the days!!


----------

